# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Valentijnsdag!

## claudia

: :Smile:  ;D
happy valentijn iedereen

----------


## Jeroen

Uhm...jij ook al zal dat nu iets te laat zijn! ^_^

----------


## Agnes574

Wie heeft er al zitten nadenken over wat hij gaat doen op valentijn 2008?
Of wie heeft eens een supermooie valentijnsdag gehad en wil dit met ons delen?
tips en ideetjes zijn ook welkom!

Misschien een beetje vroeg dat ik dit hier zet...maar het is zo rustig op medicity momenteel dat ik me maar in het kletscafé heb gestort!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Iedereen een hele fijne valentijn gewenst!!!
Agnes Xx

----------

